# M7 screws on wheels that needs M8?



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello,
I have gold M7 wheel assembly screws and i really want them on my wheels but they need M8(not available in gold)
Just wondering if anyone already did that?? opcorn:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

If your wheel has a 8mm hole, then no, a bolt that is 7mm will not suffice in it.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

87vr6 said:


> If your wheel has a 8mm hole, then no, a bolt that is 7mm will not suffice in it.


i know it wont suffice, but it should work, anyone already did this ?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

you know it won't be ok but it should work? have fun. Hope your wheels don't fall apart.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

87vr6 said:


> you know it won't be ok but it should work? have fun. Hope your wheels don't fall apart.


huh.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

yea, it will work....is it safe? probably not.


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

87vr6 said:


> If your wheel has a 8mm hole, then no, a bolt that is 7mm will not suffice in it.


+1

Don't attempt, you're just asking for trouble.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah thats what i tought, was wondering if anyone did this without any troubles.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Bump, anyone tryed it?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

juldupp said:


> Bump, anyone tryed it?


no because its not safe


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The bolt holes on your face are designed for M8s then stick with M8s. Yes, you can torque your face with the barrel and lip with the M7 bolt. However when you are driving, the torque of the engine exerted on the wheels will shear the bolts due to the play in the bolt within the diameter of the bolt hole.


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 20, 2000)

The only way this could remotely work is if you have a sleeve that will fit in the M8 hole which will reduce the ID of the hole to fit the M7 screw without any play. And the wheel would have to be a 3pc type wheel such as a BBS RS where it's a screw and nut assembly that holds the wheel together, not a a screw that screws directly into a threaded barrel such as a BBS RM. And after having said all that, I'd advise against it. Pony up the cash and buy the right hardware.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Grasshopper said:


> The only way this could remotely work is if you have a sleeve that will fit in the M8 hole which will reduce the ID of the hole to fit the M7 screw without any play. And the wheel would have to be a 3pc type wheel such as a BBS RS where it's a screw and nut assembly that holds the wheel together, not a a screw that screws directly into a threaded barrel such as a BBS RM. And after having said all that, I'd advise against it. Pony up the cash and buy the right hardware.


Thought about the sleeves/spacers, havent found any of the right size


----------

